# On Visit Visa in dubai, leaving while work permit is being processed



## dreamaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi there

If I'm here on a visit visa (American passport) and I leave the country for a few days for a side trip, then want to re-enter (while an application for work permit-in country has been made and still being processed) will I have any issues reentering uae? 

I'm being told I can't leave due to the application for in country work permit being processed, and if do I'll be blacklisted when I try to renter. 

Appreciate any insight


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You won't be blacklisted as such but your entire process will have to restart from memory.

That in itself may not make your prospective employer happy to redo it all over again.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

dreamaz said:


> Hi there
> 
> If I'm here on a visit visa (American passport) and I leave the country for a few days for a side trip, then want to re-enter (while an application for work permit-in country has been made and still being processed) will I have any issues reentering uae?
> 
> ...


Correct, you can't. Doing so automatically cancels the current application, causing the process to start from scratch again - if I was the company in that situation I would certainly be looking for recompense for the first losses. Plus knowing the authorities, if your company is not in the best of standing there's always potential for further 'difficulties'.


----------



## dreamaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn

What if I've left already, and get the employer to cancel the application until after I return.. Does that change anything? 

Does the auto cancellation happen when you leave or when you come back?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

dreamaz said:


> Damn
> 
> What if I've left already, and get the employer to cancel the application until after I return.. Does that change anything?
> 
> Does the auto cancellation happen when you leave or when you come back?


You need to 'fess up to your HR Department, although nothing is now going to happen until next week after the Eid holidays.

Not certain of the exact mechanism of the cancellation of the first attempt, but it would be linked to your passport number which of course you used to exit the country and the immigration/residency systems ARE linked - so the cancellation may well have already happened.

Question. If your residency process was already underway - what were you doing holding your passport, normally this would have been in the hands of the HR Department?


----------



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Similarly my husband is due to start a new job in Dubai on the 29th December so I am assuming they are processing his employment visa. We were planning on going for a visit to look at schools and housing next week, would that be ok or will it interfere with his employment visa? Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

evaunwill said:


> Similarly my husband is due to start a new job in Dubai on the 29th December so I am assuming they are processing his employment visa. We were planning on going for a visit to look at schools and housing next week, would that be ok or will it interfere with his employment visa? Thank you


Nothing will be done for your husband's visa until at least the beginning of November I'd say. But, for your own peace of mind, check with the company he's going to work for.


----------

